# Peru Amazon - Oct 2008



## barabootom (Nov 8, 2008)

My wife and I just returned from Peru with 20 high school students we took with us.  I can't post any pics with students but I have lots of great photos of inverts.  The students did a night hike in the Amazon, canoed in the Amazon and flashed for caiman at night with lights from a boat.  We also did a 6 hour day hike.  Here are a few photos.  Of course, no trip to Peru is complete without a stop at Machu Picchu.  Here is my wife and I.







There were lots of lizards at Machu Picchu.  







Here is a typical small village in the Andes.  There was a festival going on so everyone was dressed up.







This is a typical street in a small town in the Peruvian Amazon.







These are common in the markets.  A frame of 15 butterflies cost about $20.  A large framed tarantula was about $10.  The mounted T's were mostly pamphobeteus antinous







A large mounted beetle.







I love the reflexion in the lakes.







A 4 foot black caiman surfaced about 6 inches from our canoe.  







There were thousands of butterflies along some of the rivers.  Here are some flying around a turtle.







An interesting frog we found during a night hike.







And another.







We saw very few snakes, but here is a one we found on a tree.







A bunch of wasps.







A very colorful beetle.  This beetle is almost 1 1/2 inches.  







A butterfly at night.







There were lots of grasshoppers.



















And lots of stick insects.































A bullet ant.  This one is about an inch.







I love this orb weaver. It was huge.  The body was almost the size of a golf ball.  I have never seen one this large.  













We found lots of avicularia.  Here is a nice female.







Here is my son with an avicularia.







There were lots of interesting spiders.  Many were 3 - 4 inches in legspan.































There were lots of tarantulas burrows.  They had some good sized pamphobeteus in them.    The Pamphos were very easy to trick with grass.  My wife and I were successful in getting the tarantulas to leave their burrows almost everytime.  Sometimes we could get the same tarantulas to come out up to 10 times in a row.  They would come out chasing the grass up to 2 feet away from the entrance and then dart back in.  I blocked the burrow of this one with my mosquito head cover so I could get a decent pic.  They were very fast at darting back in.







What surprised me the most, was that sometimes many T's were in thre same burrow.  I hadn't seen that before.  In one burrow a 3 inch all black tarantula came out chasing the grass.  On the second try a 4 inch brown one came out of the same hole.  And after that another 4 inch black one came out with a bald butt.  I don't know how many share the same burrow but they were good sized and apparently living communally.  The burrows were less that 2 feet deep.







Here is my wife trying to get the T to come out.  Most were black but a few were brown.  Occasionally we could get other large spiders to do the same thing from what we thought were tarantula burrows but were other large spiders.  The burrows would range in size to 6 inches wide to 1 inch wide.


----------



## metallica (Nov 8, 2008)

nice report! peru in on my list of places to visit also!

Eddy


----------



## barabootom (Nov 8, 2008)

metallica said:


> nice report! peru in on my list of places to visit also!
> 
> Eddy


When you go you will love the place.  It has so many different habitats and so much to see.  There's still a lot of new stuff to be found too.  I hope you get to go soon.


----------



## deathcrew (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW! I can't wait to go!


----------



## Rydog (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice Pics! I too went to peru this year and did almost the exact thing you did! I went to Iquitos and spent 2.5 weeks in the amazon as well as going to Cuzco, Puno, Arequipa etc. I'll have to post some pics! Did you guys get to fish for any piranhas? Thanks for sharing!

RYan


----------



## barabootom (Nov 9, 2008)

Rydog said:


> Nice Pics! I too went to peru this year and did almost the exact thing you did! I went to Iquitos and spent 2.5 weeks in the amazon as well as going to Cuzco, Puno, Arequipa etc. I'll have to post some pics! Did you guys get to fish for any piranhas? Thanks for sharing!
> 
> RYan


You must have had a tremendous trip!!  2.5 weeks in the Amazon sounds like a lot of fun.  We had cold water showers pumped from a river (brown water) and hot temps.  But nothing beats the tropics in my opinion.  I'd love to see some pics.  I'll watch for them.  We didn't fish for pirahna this trip but the students were hoping to.  We ran out of time.  We saw a lot though, even though our trip was a lot shorter than yours.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice pictures and trip! Love that Pamphobeteus. Was it in South-East Peru?

Pato-


----------



## barabootom (Nov 11, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Nice pictures and trip! Love that Pamphobeteus. Was it in South-East Peru?
> 
> Pato-


I love those pamphos too.  Some were quite large and where there was one there were lots of them.  Yes, they were in the south east, near Puerto Maldonado.  They chased grass easily and came right out of their nests but when I blocked the return route they seemed totally non-agressive.  They just froze and I could touch them with my hand and they wouldn't attack or throw hairs.


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 11, 2008)

I envy you. :worship: Great photos.


----------



## ftorres (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello 
Great Pics and great report.
Did you guys ate any Cui or drank and Inka Cola???

regards

francisco


----------



## ErikWestblom (Nov 12, 2008)

I LOVE that huntsman in the pic after the Phoneutria! Never seen one of those before!


----------



## barabootom (Nov 12, 2008)

ftorres said:


> Hello
> Great Pics and great report.
> Did you guys ate any Cui or drank and Inka Cola???
> 
> ...


Yes, we tried cui (guinea pig for anyone who doesn't know).  I read Peruvians eat about 45 million per year.  I thought it tasted fine but the presentation needs something.  The students tried Inca Kola.  Most said it tasted like bubble gum cream soda.  I stuck with coca tea because at the high altitudes my head was killing me the first day in Cuzco.


----------



## barabootom (Nov 12, 2008)

ErikWestblom said:


> I LOVE that huntsman in the pic after the Phoneutria! Never seen one of those before!


There's a lot to see and I'm sure a lot of new species of inverts as well.  I wish I could have searched better but I had nearly 20 students surrounding me as we walked at night.  They don't have the same patience that I have, where I can lose myself on a meter of soil for 30 minutes.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,
Nice pics! I have been to Peru 10 times already but never made it to the jungle. I am sure you flew into Jorge Chavez Airport in Lima but where did you go to from Lima?
Were the lines at the Airport long when you left?


----------



## bliss (Nov 12, 2008)

ErikWestblom said:


> I LOVE that huntsman in the pic after the Phoneutria! Never seen one of those before!



yes! wow!  that is one nicely colored huntsman!  the marking on the abdomen remind me slightly of P irminia in a way 

nice pampho's too!


----------



## barabootom (Nov 12, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Hi,
> Nice pics! I have been to Peru 10 times already but never made it to the jungle. I am sure you flew into Jorge Chavez Airport in Lima but where did you go to from Lima?
> Were the lines at the Airport long when you left?


Thanks.  We flew into Lima and after a few days flew to Cuzco and then flew to Puerto Maldonado and traveled by boat.  We flew LAN (Chilean Airline) and were happy with the service.  We didn't have any problems with lines at the airport.  We generally went to the airport quite early to avoid the lines.  We did have a small earthquake in Lima.  It lasted just a few seconds but people in the restaurant we were in went crazy.  It was an up and down tremor, maybe 10 bounces.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 12, 2008)

My wife was still living in Lima when they had that last big earthquake down there. In fact I was on the phone with her when it happened. I think it was the last time I was down there bgack in May that we had a small quake. I had never been in one before.
Out of curiosity, what did the tickets cost from Lima to Cusco and Puerto Maldonado? I am hoping to go on a big trip to the jungle in one of my next 2 trips there.
Peru is a wonderful place to visit. I am lucky to have family there now. The price of tickets have more than doubled since I started going there in 2005 which is making my trips further apart than when I first started going.
Did you eat any cebiche?


----------



## sntcruzan (Nov 12, 2008)

What was the nature of your trip with the students? What was the cost of the trip? airfare,boat trips and i'm guessing guided tours of the jungle?
You can email me if needed.I so want to go to Peru and the Amazon.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 12, 2008)

Fanastic pictures! Thank you for sharing them. Did you try any Piranha dishes? Is Machu Picchu very expensive to visit?


----------



## barabootom (Nov 12, 2008)

Brian S said:


> My wife was still living in Lima when they had that last big earthquake down there. In fact I was on the phone with her when it happened. I think it was the last time I was down there bgack in May that we had a small quake. I had never been in one before.
> Out of curiosity, what did the tickets cost from Lima to Cusco and Puerto Maldonado? I am hoping to go on a big trip to the jungle in one of my next 2 trips there.
> Peru is a wonderful place to visit. I am lucky to have family there now. The price of tickets have more than doubled since I started going there in 2005 which is making my trips further apart than when I first started going.
> Did you eat any cebiche?


We paid $125 one way from Lima to Cuzco and then about the same for one way from Cuzco to Puerto Maldonado.  In both cases the flights are fairly short.  Getting to Lima is another story.  Those tickets are expensive.  Our Atlanta to Lima leg was just over 6 hours of flight time.  We bought our tickets almost a year ago though so who knows what the newest prices are.  Definitely make it to the rainforest though.  It's amazing.  Actually, Peru is amazing period.


----------



## barabootom (Nov 12, 2008)

sntcruzan said:


> What was the nature of your trip with the students? What was the cost of the trip? airfare,boat trips and i'm guessing guided tours of the jungle?
> You can email me if needed.I so want to go to Peru and the Amazon.


Each student paid $3000.  But we did a lot of fundraising.  The price included everything including a bunch of plane flights, private buses, all meals and hotels, tour guides and boats.  Rainforest guides usually come with the lodging in the rainforest.  We used an eco lodge.  If you show a little knowledge of the rainforest they'll let you go in without a guide.  I went with just my wife and I during a day hike and I did get a bit disoriented.  My wife was pissed at me and scared.  They told me to stay to the middle of any three way path splits and to the right of any forks to get back in a few hours.  A wrong turn would be 24 hours of hiking.  (All night)  They made a mistake and I was supposed to go right everytime.  I figured it out after hiking about 30 minutes in the wrong direction on a middle path.  The path was too rustic so I made the decision to return and take the cleaner path and it turned out I was right.  I got lucky.


----------



## barabootom (Nov 12, 2008)

Red Eyes said:


> Fanastic pictures! Thank you for sharing them. Did you try any Piranha dishes? Is Machu Picchu very expensive to visit?


We hired a private bus through a travel company in Lima.  It was a bargain for our sized group.  We paid about $50 each for the day including a private tour guide (meals were extra) and all transportation leaving from Cuzco, but we were a group of 23.  We didn't try eating pirahna.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 12, 2008)

barabootom said:


> We paid $125 one way from Lima to Cuzco and then about the same for one way from Cuzco to Puerto Maldonado.  In both cases the flights are fairly short.  Getting to Lima is another story.  Those tickets are expensive.  Our Atlanta to Lima leg was just over 6 hours of flight time.  We bought our tickets almost a year ago though so who knows what the newest prices are.  Definitely make it to the rainforest though.  It's amazing.  Actually, Peru is amazing period.


I always go out of Atlanta too! I guess you fly Delta as well. You leave in concourse E at the airport there . Did you notice that it takes about 1/2 hour less in time for the trip back? I dunno why but it does LOL. i CAN TELL YOU IT COSTS ME ABOUT $1,000 TO GO TO PERU NOW! My first trip in Feb of 2005 was only $389 round trip, my how times have changed!
I'll be going back next year sometime. My wife wants to see her family again which is ok with me. The traffic is terrible in Lima but the food is outstanding.....man I'm getting hungry just thinking about! Oh well its getting too late to eat again but I'll make up for it tomorrow


----------



## barabootom (Nov 13, 2008)

Brian S said:


> I always go out of Atlanta too! I guess you fly Delta as well. You leave in concourse E at the airport there . Did you notice that it takes about 1/2 hour less in time for the trip back? I dunno why but it does LOL. i CAN TELL YOU IT COSTS ME ABOUT $1,000 TO GO TO PERU NOW! My first trip in Feb of 2005 was only $389 round trip, my how times have changed!
> I'll be going back next year sometime. My wife wants to see her family again which is ok with me. The traffic is terrible in Lima but the food is outstanding.....man I'm getting hungry just thinking about! Oh well its getting too late to eat again but I'll make up for it tomorrow


Yes, we flew Delta to Lima and used LAN for all internal flights.  Our trip back though took almost an hour longer.  Our flight left Lima at 1am and we flew all night.  The food is excellent.  Everywhere we went we ate well and some of the buffets were outstanding.  $1000 to Lima is actually not that bad these days.  When I was pricing it the prices started at $1000 and went up to $1600, (from Chicago) depending on the dates.  That sucks when it costs that much just to see family.  I'm lucky, my wife is from Mexico City, which is still only $300 roundtrip in June.  It's nice when you can stay with family and avoid hotels and taxis.  I won't drive in a place like Lima. It's waaay to dangerous.  I always let someone drive who's used to being cut off.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 13, 2008)

barabootom said:


> I won't drive in a place like Lima. It's waaay to dangerous.  I always let someone drive who's used to being cut off.


LOL, My father in law asked me to drive one time and I told him the only way I would drive in Lima is if I was in an Army Tank hahaha


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 24, 2008)

Great pics barabotoom! I'm considering visiting Perú soon (maybe Feb 09). I want to go to Cuzco and Madre de Dios. I'm thinking only buying the plane ticket and then see how is best to get to Puerto Maldonado once in Cuzco. Do you think it's easy to get Bus tickets and camping sites without making any reservations?

Best regards,
Pato-


----------



## barabootom (Nov 24, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Great pics barabotoom! I'm considering visiting Perú soon (maybe Feb 09). I want to go to Cuzco and Madre de Dios. I'm thinking only buying the plane ticket and then see how is best to get to Puerto Maldonado once in Cuzco. Do you think it's easy to get Bus tickets and camping sites without making any reservations?
> 
> Best regards,
> Pato-


Hi Pato,
I can't wait to see your pics from Peru.  I've always enjoyed your posts.  I want to go to Argentina next.  I don't know when but after seeing your pics I really want to go.  

I think it will be easy finding bus tickets in Cuzco (tourism has been growing and services are quite good), but you'll need a lot of time going very far.  Flying isn't as adventurous but it's fast.  The roads around Cuzco wind around a lot.  The scenery is amazing.  I wanted to stop and explore every hillside we passed in our bus but had to watch them go by just dreaming about it.  I asked in Cuzco and I was told the tarantulas are about 2-3 inches.  I never had the chance to look for any but I imagine there are lots of different species since the habitats vary so much.  It's easy to change 1000 ft in altitude in an hour and the vegetation changes quite a lot around Machu Picchu (lower than Cuzco), and I was told it's considered highland rainforest.  I don't have any idea about camping.  I would have been afraid to camp in Peru but everyone we met was extremely nice and very helpful.  I wouldn't hesitate after traveling there.  I would make reservations if I were you.  We stayed in mid-priced hotels but our hotels were always completely booked.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 24, 2008)

Really awesome pics.


----------



## barabootom (Nov 25, 2008)

Comatose said:


> Really awesome pics.


Thanks.  I appreciate it.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, I ended up buying plane tickets to Iquitos! So I'll start my trip from there!

Wish me luck!

Pato-


----------



## olablane (Dec 22, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Well, I ended up buying plane tickets to Iquitos! So I'll start my trip from there!
> 
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Pato-


I am so jealous of all you world travelers!! I have way yoo much livestock to take care of and not enough of the green stuff!! Just post lots of pics when you return and Ill have to be happy!!


----------



## Endagr8 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## tryme (Jan 2, 2009)

It sounds like you had a real great trip, well done. Would love to do that some time! lol.


----------



## barabootom (Jan 2, 2009)

tryme said:


> It sounds like you had a real great trip, well done. Would love to do that some time! lol.


Thanks.  Peru has a lot to see.  I never get tired of exploring the rainforest.  I'd recommend to anyone that you start planning some kind of trip to the tropics.  Even in Peru, they're cutting the forests quickly.  On the edges of the larger forests there was a lot of cutting and burning going on.  I know people are trying to survive, but it hurts to see lots of burnt tree stumps.  Someday soon, all that will be left will be a few parks.  And when that happens, the poor will only increase in number.  There's something special about being in the middle of nowhere and knowing you can hike all day and not see anyone.


----------



## Tony (Feb 16, 2009)

My God, Nice pics!! So many of them reminded me of my trip I had to look at my pics - I thought they had been lifted!
Fantastic place isnt it?
Tony


----------

